# Golf 'GTD' booked!!!



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well as a birthday present to myself for later in the year, I booked my beloved VW Golf 'GTD' for 2 days hire today!!! :thumb:

Driven one before & that's where my love for the car started!! 

Getting not a bad deal on it (though some of you may think differently) - £127 for the two days which includes unlimited mileage & full tank of fuel.

So thinking I'll take it a long run down south for the two days, with some nice locations for picture opportunities!  

Roll on later this year!!!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats a pretty good deal! a full tank must be 70 quid lol


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Thats a pretty good deal! a full tank must be 70 quid lol


you have to give it back with a full tank im pretty sure tho


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah right the way the op mentioned it was like it was a benefit, if you had to return it with a full tank there'd be no point mentioning it surley?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Ah right the way the op mentioned it was like it was a benefit, if you had to return it with a full tank there'd be no point mentioning it surley?


unless he is not sure ? Im pretty sure you always have to give em back with full tank.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Most hire cars need to go back full unless they get delivered empty.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think you will have a good birthday, head up for Glencoe , by the way check you don't have to return full as seems to cheap with price of fuel and if not returned full they charge £2 plus vat a ltr and you have to fight hard to reduce the price, been there done that when returned care for flight when running late


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> Thats a pretty good deal! a full tank must be 70 quid lol


Yes it is a good deal! It's company policy on all the 'prestige' cars that they go out with a full tank. 



gm8 said:


> you have to give it back with a full tank im pretty sure tho


Indeed, the contract says something to the effect of "vehicles must be returned with the same amount of fuel in which the car was collected with".



jay_bmw said:


> Ah right the way the op mentioned it was like it was a benefit, if you had to return it with a full tank there'd be no point mentioning it surley?


Blah! Yes, I suppose it's good in a way that you get a full tank considering the price of the rental + fuel alone.
I don't think I'll be using too much diesel though - I'll just stick the cruise control on so that should save a few litres!



gm8 said:


> unless he is not sure ? Im pretty sure you always have to give em back with full tank.


As above, you do.



SteveTDCi said:


> Most hire cars need to go back full unless they get delivered empty.


As above, you do.



Derekh929 said:


> I think you will have a good birthday, head up for Glencoe , by the way check you don't have to return full as seems to cheap with price of fuel and if not returned full they charge £2 plus vat a ltr and you have to fight hard to reduce the price, been there done that when returned care for flight when running late


Cheers mate! :thumb:

Glencoe sounds a great place to head to for the drive alone + the photos etc.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

there was a prog on bbc recently britains best drives. I fancy the trossachs one as its closest to me. See if they are still on iplayer to give you ideas maybe ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

gm8 said:


> there was a prog on bbc recently britains best drives. I fancy the trossachs one as its closest to me. See if they are still on iplayer to give you ideas maybe ?


I must have missed that programme.

I've done the Trossachs a few times whilst up North & it is a great road (very twisty in some parts) & is well known as a favourite road for bikers to bomb it down! :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

gm8 said:


> there was a prog on bbc recently britains best drives. I fancy the trossachs one as its closest to me. See if they are still on iplayer to give you ideas maybe ?


Yes that another great drive done a good few of them in the winter as used to be a very keen Scottish skier visiting all the center's to get the best snow, also lake district or North Wales also very good , just in car mags for best roads in Britian:thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

What else can you get for a bit more money?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> What else can you get for a bit more money?


Audi A5 Coupe, Mercedes C-Class Blue-efficiency Sport, VW Scirocco, BMW 320d M-Sport & various other cars amongst this 'status'.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Audi A5 Coupe, Mercedes C-Class Blue-efficiency Sport, VW Scirocco, BMW 320d M-Sport & various other cars amongst this 'status'.


Cool who's that with?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Avis Prestige.

You thinking of trying a car out?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Avis Prestige.
> 
> You thinking of trying a car out?


New 3 series 320D with variable suspension now that would be the one:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> New 3 series 320D with variable suspension now that would be the one:thumb:


Oh yesh yesh!! Now we're talking!! :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Avis Prestige.
> 
> You thinking of trying a car out?


Yeah got some money to go for a track day or a hire car for my 30 th ill look into it


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Yeah got some money to go for a track day or a hire car for my 30 th ill look into it


Nice one, that is similar to what I'm doing - I don't want to spend it any other way so getting behind the wheel of a quality car is the only way forward!  :thumb:

Here is a list of the brands of cars they do, each page has in depth model info etc.

http://www.avisprestige.com/our-fleet-by-make.php


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Fiat 500 Arbath fom hertz sounds good  if you need insurance excess cover try questor, you would need to tick the box for local rental but for around £8 it will cover you for the insurance excess as well as things like tyres and glass etc.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I see a lambo... mmm


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> I see a lambo... mmm


The rental price of that doesn't bear thinking about - even for one day!!! :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The rental price of that doesn't bear thinking about - even for one day!!! :lol:


The rental is probably reasonable, it will be the few grand deposit that'll be a bummer!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice one, that is similar to what I'm doing - I don't want to spend it any other way so getting behind the wheel of a quality car is the only way forward!  :thumb:
> 
> Here is a list of the brands of cars they do, each page has in depth model info etc.
> 
> http://www.avisprestige.com/our-fleet-by-make.php


Bit of a random mix of cars there. There's loads that should really be included instead of the worse cars on that list


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> The rental is probably reasonable, it will be the few grand deposit that'll be a bummer!


Very true! But you only live once, so what you do with your money/life is entirely up to yourself, so if you wanna blow it....errm 
spend it on cars, by all means do so! :thumb:



SteveyG said:


> Bit of a random mix of cars there. There's loads that should really be included *instead of the worse cars on that list*


SNOB!!! :lol:

I listed cars that were closest to the catergory of car I booked as there person who asked was a bit vague, so I thought he meant cars similar to the Golf's group.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

tempted by the golf R £250


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> tempted by the golf R £250


I was too I must admit.

The only thing putting me off was the price. It seems just a tad too expensive for what I would be prepared to pay for it. Yes ok, Golf 'R's' are rare(ish) & obviously top top top of the range but at the end of the day that's all it is.....a Golf.....not a Merc!
For that kind of money I'd rather go with a BMW or Audi.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah i see what you mean. 

Not sure i like the bmw's they have on offer though.

How do you go about insurance and deposit etc


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> The rental is probably reasonable, it will be the few grand deposit that'll be a bummer!





> Excess for this vehicle is £3,500


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> How do you go about insurance and deposit etc


Insurance I _think_ is included in the price of the rental.

They take a £600 insurance excess deposit which is obviously fully refundable upon the cars return providing the car isn't damaged in any way.....otherwise your card's getting fried!! :lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

sounds interesting

ill have a think about it..if it isnt that then its a track day of some sort. 

know of any good track days where they let you actually 'drive' the cars.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Yeah got some money to go for a track day or a hire car for my 30 th ill look into it


Problem solved. Hire a car, take it on a track day :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Fiat 500 Arbath fom hertz sounds good  if you need insurance excess cover try questor, you would need to tick the box for local rental but for around £8 it will cover you for the insurance excess as well as things like tyres and glass etc.


Look into this :thumb: I have an annual policy


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> sounds interesting
> 
> ill have a think about it..if it isnt that then its a track day of some sort.
> 
> know of any good track days where they let you actually 'drive' the cars.


http://www.trackdays.co.uk/

http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/audi-driving-experiences.html


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> Problem solved. Hire a car, take it on a track day :thumb:


Urr yeah, i'm sure they wouldn't notice/mind. Though some track day organisers can actually rent cars specifically for the track.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Urr yeah, i'm sure they wouldn't notice/mind.


Until you return the car & they check the car over and tell you the car went out with 9mm of tread on each tyre & now it's down to 1.5mm!! Oh & also why is the brake pad wear indicator light coming on?!! :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You will probably find some of prestige cars probably have trackers fitted. I had vw in last week and the sales guy has a white 170 gtd with dsg and he liked it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Until you return the car & they check the car over and tell you the car went out with 9mm of tread on each tyre & now it's down to 1.5mm!! Oh & also why is the brake pad wear indicator light coming on?!! :lol:


That gravel everywhere and stonechipping clearly came from driving around town too.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> That gravel everywhere and stonechipping clearly came from driving around town too.


Of course, but what they don't know won't hurt them!


----------

